# What do I do when my roommate has friends over?



## Madbritt (Nov 12, 2008)

My roommate is pretty popular and has friends come over now and then. It's not that it's too frequent, I just don't know what to do when they're over. We live in an apartment style dorm with a room, kitchen and bathroom. Usually, I stay in whatever room they're not in or leave and go for a long walk. I wonder if I should join them in conversation (but that seems rude), or just stay in another room. What is the appropriate thing to do?


----------



## lostinlife (Jun 2, 2010)

I had that style of living arrangement too when I was in college. I would say introduce yourself at the very least so they know you are approachable but you don't have to stay with them the whole time. From my experience, it comes off as more rude if you avoid them than if you join in, even though it feels like it should be the opposite. Also, if you need an "in" to break the ice the first time you meet them, food always works. Who is going to turn down candy, cookies, or ice cream? Best of luck! Hope it works out for you.


----------



## Reflector (Sep 4, 2010)

I agree with lostnlife. You should find a balance. Definitely introduce yourself, I think, and try to be as friendly as you can. I would also agree that totally avoiding them would come off as very rude. But, you don't have to hang out with them the whole time. In a nutshell, just try to be nice to them. As long as you do that, it should be fine.


----------

